# Preamplicador para guitarra electrica con TL072



## ADroguettH (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola amigos, resurta que deseo construir un pre-Amplificador para guitarra eléctrica. originalmente em iba a basar con el diseño del _construya su videorockola_. el problema es donde al menos donde vivo yo, no existe ( no esta disponible) el integrado Tl074, en cambio TL072 que es de 8 pines, pero por lo que se un TL074 son dos TL072 juntos.
es posible

Ademas les dejo un diagrama. les pregunto que componente le modificarían, según Ud. No tengo mucha experiencia en amplificadores 







circuito de _Construya su video rockola_ "Original"
http://www.mediafire.com/view/?2xenq5tao1ubdc7

Gracias a Todos


----------



## jmgm (Sep 30, 2012)

el problema es donde al menos donde vivo yo, no existe ( no esta disponible) el integrado Tl074, en cambio TL072 que es de 8 pines, pero por lo que se un TL074 son dos TL072 juntos.
es posible

tambien puedes usar un 4558 que es muy comun


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2012)

Buenos días ADroguettH

El TL071 es un AO encapsulado en DIL de 8 Pines
El TL072 son dos TL081 encapsulado9s, igualmente, en DIL de 8 Pines.

LOs puedes sustituir por... 

El TL081 es un AO encapsulado en DIL de 8 Pines
El TL082 son dos TL081 encapsulado9s, igualmente, en DIL de 8 Pines.

Mira también el LM356, son dos AO encapsulados en DIL de 8 Pines

Hay otro muchos pero con esto, seguramente es suficiente.

Sal U2


----------



## ADroguettH (Sep 30, 2012)

el místico Japan Radio Company 4558 también sirve ?
pero cual es mejor el 4558 o el TL072, ambos los consigo fácilmente 

pero bueno solo lo quiero para un solo canal. no quiero quemar una gran placa. es para un pequeño amplificador tda 2030. es para practicar


----------



## jmgm (Sep 30, 2012)

yo lo tengo puesto el 4558(jrc4558) en un pequeño ampli con tda2030 tambien y funciona de lujo.
no vas a quemar nada



ademas,si mal no recuerdo,en construyasuvideorockola menciona el 4558 como sustituto del tl072/074


----------



## ADroguettH (Sep 30, 2012)

gracias a todos


----------



## ZedHqX4 (Oct 1, 2012)

Te recomiendo que te pases por el tema de preamplificador para guitarra de tupolev, busca un mensaje mio donde marque en el esquema las distintas funciones de las partes, es reciente no mas de una semana. El preamplificador de construyasuvideorockola suena demasiado grave, y el canal limpio necesita una etapa mas en la preamplificación. El canal distorcionado esta mejor, pero aun asi le falta, a menos que lo uses con una pedalera, no suena muy bien


----------



## ADroguettH (Oct 2, 2012)

ZedHqX4 : esta bueno el diagrama. 

vi funcionar el pre-amplificador de construyasuvideorockola  y el canal limpio se escuchaba muy suave.  había que mejorar un poco el circuito originar


----------

